# لو سمحتوا عندى مشكلة فتهوية غرفة مولد ديزل



## ahmed_moussa2008 (4 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم يا حضرات المهندسين المحترمين
انا اتطلب منى اعمل تهوية لغرفة راككب جواها مولد ديزل طوارئ
الغرفة مساحتها 85 متر 2 والمولد الطرد بتاع الردياتير داخل الغرفة 
حاولت اقنعهم ان المولد لازم يكون في الهواء الطلق لكن الظروف المحيطة غير مناسبة
حاولت انى اعمل مروحة طرد الردياتير عالخارج واغير المروحة باخرى طرد مركزى برضه خافوا ان المروحى متكونش محسوبة او تعطل وساعتها المولد يتحرق
حاولت انى اعمل غلاف للمولد واعمله تهوية على اده لتبريد جسم المولد فقط قالولى لازم نعمل للغرفة بالكامل عشان لما المولد بيشتغل الغرفة بتتخنق والاكسجين بيقل

اعمل ايه


----------



## bobstream (4 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
أخي لبدة من معرفت الطاقة الحرارية الناتجة عن المولد لكي تعرف المكيف الازم أما بما يخص تجديد الهواء أنا مكيف السبليت لا يقوم بتجديد الهواء أي حسب شرحك أضن أنا الفكرة مش حتنفع لأنه محرك الديزال معروف بتلويته والدخان الصادر ضار للجهاز التنفسي للأنسان أقترح عليك أخي هذا الأقتراح لو سمحة أن تقوم بصنع خرطوم ينقل دخان الجهاز ألى الخارخ الغرفة لكي تتفادى تلوية الغرفة كما يفعلو مصانع الصيرات أنشاء الله أكون أفدتك ولا تنسانا بصالح دعاءك


----------



## ahmed_moussa2008 (4 مايو 2009)

يا هندسة انا قولت انى بعمل تهوية مش تكييف
وبعدين وصلة العادم معمولة لكن تهوية الردياتير هى اللى مش عارفلها حل لان المولد لما بيشتغل الغرفة بتولع ولازم نفتح الابواب عشان المولد يشتغل بصورة سليمةط
وانا لما حسبت عدد مرات تغيير الهواء لقيت انى لازم اغير الهواء 100 % كل دقيقة دة معدل رهيب ومكلف والعميل مش هيقتنع انه مينفعش


----------



## AtoZ (4 مايو 2009)

ايها الاخ الكريم انواع التهويه
طبيعيه
و تهويه اليه (( forced air vintilation ))
وفي هذه الحاله التهويه الطبيعيه افضل ويمكنك مراجعه المراجع العلميه--وتعتمد الطريقه على فتحات الموجوده في جداران المبنى ويمكنك انك تزود مراوح لسحب الهواء لزياده كفاءه العمليه عندما يكون الهواء ساكن--ولكن المولدات والمحولات لايتم تكييفها وانما تهويتها

والحل:زياده عدد النوافذ المتقابله وذلك في اتجاهات تسمح بتهويه المكان طبقا لاتجاه الرياح حول المبنى في النطقه
واضافه مروحه او اثنين لسحب الهواء من الغرفه لزياده تدفق الهواء المار على المحول


----------



## alaa_84 (4 مايو 2009)

أخى الكريم سلام الله عليك

هناك إقتراح حاول تدرسه بالنسبة لظروف هذا الموضوع ............ 

قم بعمل مسارات تهوية ( سحب الهواء العادم من الغرفة + تغذية هواء نقى من خارج الغرفة ) حيث تكون المسارات

تحت الأرض وتقوم بتركيب المروحتين المطلوبتان ( سحب + تغذية ) بعيدا عن الغرفة بالقدر الكافى الذى تحتاجه أو 

توفر لهما غرفة أو مكان معزول تماما عن غرفة المولد ولكن ستحتاج تكلفة لتنفذ هذه الفكرة.


 تقبل تحياتى


----------



## كاسر (4 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم

تحياتي للجميع

حسب اطلاعي على تصاميم لغرف بنفس الفكرة (غرفة مولدين توجد في القبو لأحد المباني الطويلة نسبياً)

فقد كانت فكرة التهوية كالتالي:

1. العادم كما ذكرت أنت موصلة للخارج.

2. يوجد هواء تغذية خارجي موصل بدكتات (مراوح طرد تولد ضغط سالب) وهو يخدم غرضين أساسين:

أ. هواء الاحتراق (والذي يسحبه المولد ونظيره العادم)

ب. هواء التهوية من الحرارة الناتجة عن الرادييتور

بالنسبة لحالتك فهي شبيهه بل مطابقة للوضع أعلاه

أرجو أن تعلم أن مساحة الغرفة ليس لها علاقة بحسابات التهوية

بل المهم هو كمية الحرارة المنبعثة من المولد (تحديدا من الرادييتور)

وكحسبة تقريبية اضرب سعة المولد بالوات بـ 2,5

ثم طبق قوانين الحرارة المحسوسة لحساب كمية الهواء

تحياتي

(قد لا أستطيع الرد أو التواصل لعدم تواجدي في المنتدى كثيراً، وأشكر كل من يصحح لي المعلومة)


----------



## egystorm (7 مايو 2009)

*اخى العزير تهوية الغرفة لازم تكون طبيعية مع وضع مروحة سحب للهواء للمساعدة على سريان التهوية بشكل طبيعى وغالبا ما يكون ليها ابواب للتهوية الطبيعية .*


----------



## nass871 (16 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
GENERATOR ROOM VENTILATION CALCULATION 

Diesel Generator capacity = 750 KVA 

Ventilating air (cu.m/min.) = H/(D	x SH	x	Dt ) +	Engine Combustion Air 



Where :- 
H = Total Heat Radiation in (KW) (for engine + generator) 
H =	125.5	KW (Ref. To specs. Sheet) 
V =	Ventilating air (cu.m/min.) 
D =	Density of air (kg/m3) 
=	1.07	At 54 deg. C 
SH =	Specific heat of air ( kw.min/Kg.C) 
=	0.017 
d T =	Temp. Rise inside engine room ( deg.C) 
=	10	deg.C 
ECA =	Engine Combustion Air (Exhaust gas flow ) 
=	120	cu.m/min (Ref. To specs. Sheet) 
7,182 cu.m/hr. 

Radiator fan air flow = 17.6 cu.m/sec. (Ref. To specs. Sheet) 
=	1056 cu.m/min 
= 37,256 cu.ft/min. 


THEN :- 

Ventilating air ( V ) = 125.5	/ (1.07	x	0.017	x	10) +	120 



V =	810 cu.m/min 

V = 28,564 cu.ft/min. 


INTAKE LOUVER SIZE 

-	Consider Air Velocity = 1000	ft/min. 
Total Air Quantity = 28,564 cu.ft/min. 
Louver Area = 29	Sq.ft 
2.7	Sq.m 

Important Notes :- 
1-	clean , cool , dry air circulates around the switchgear , flows through the rear of the generator , across the engine , and discharges through the radiator 

2-	Cool air shoul always be available for the engine air cleaner (air filter ). 
3-	For best ventilation results , air should flow first across the generator then to both sides of the engine . 

4-	Inlets located at the end of the room will provide adequate ventilation only to the engine nearast the inlet. 

5-	Air flow restriction should be 0.5 inch W.G​


----------



## nass871 (16 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
المثال السابق موجود عندي على اكسيل شيت لو تحب
بس بصراحه مش عارف طريقة رفعه
لو محتاجه ضروري كلمني عالخاص


----------



## كاسر (16 مايو 2009)

اتمنى ارفاق الملف مشكورا

وذلك بضغط الملف لصيغة rar أو zip ثم :

يمكنك الانتقال للوضع المتطور وستجد بجانب الوجه المبتسم أيقونة على اليسار تضغط عليها وتنتظر حتى يظهر لك صفحة يمكنك من خلالها تحميل الملف المضغوط

ولك جزيل الشكر

تحياتي


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (17 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ nass . وشكرا


----------



## ابو بيدو (17 مايو 2009)

ahmed_moussa2008 قال:


> السلام عليكم يا حضرات المهندسين المحترمين
> انا اتطلب منى اعمل تهوية لغرفة راككب جواها مولد ديزل طوارئ
> الغرفة مساحتها 85 متر 2 والمولد الطرد بتاع الردياتير داخل الغرفة
> حاولت اقنعهم ان المولد لازم يكون في الهواء الطلق لكن الظروف المحيطة غير مناسبة
> ...



*اخى السائل المحترم،،،
بالنسبة لحساب كمية الهواء اللازم لتبريد الراديتير
وكذلك كمية الهواء اللازم لعملية الاحتراق
فسوف تجد هذه القيم بكتالوج البيانات الفنية للمولد
وعليه فمطلوب تركيب مروحة لتبريد الراديتير سعتها مطابقة للمطلوب بالكتالوج
بحيث ان يتم ذلك إما بالطرد من الغرفة مباشرة او عن طريق دكت لطرد الهواء الى مكان مناسب (حسب ظروف المكان)
ولتعويض كمية الهواء المطرود يجب عمل فتحة تهوية بالجدار لسحب الهواء من الجو (مباشرة او عن طريق دكت من مكان مناسب) ويكون مقاس الفتحة مناسب لكمية الهواء المطرود من الغرفة مضافا اليه كمية الهواء المسحوب للاحتراق(طبقا للقيم بكتالوج البيانات الفنية) 
على فكرة حجم الغرفة ليس له تاثير على كميات الهواء المطرود او المسحوب*


----------



## nass871 (18 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
الحمد لله تم رفع الملف وهو يحتوي حسابات التهويه التاليه
generator room
LT HT Rooms
transformers calc.
SMOKE& VENTILATION CALCULATIONS
واتمنى التوفيق للجميع


----------



## alaa_84 (18 مايو 2009)

مشكور أخى nass871  على المجهود الرائع


----------



## zanitty (18 مايو 2009)

ahmed_moussa2008 قال:


> الغرفة مساحتها 85 متر 2 مبدايا انا افترضت ان ارتفاع غرفتك 6 متر
> 
> اعمل ايه


 


ahmed_moussa2008 قال:


> وانا لما حسبت عدد مرات تغيير الهواء لقيت انى لازم اغير الهواء 100 % كل دقيقة انا معرفش انت حسبتها على اساس ايه بس على كلامك 100% كل دقيقه يعنى عاوز تغير هوا الغرفه بالكامل كل دقيقه يعنى عاوز 60 مره تغير فى الساعه


 باخد المعطيات فى الاعلى انت حجم غرفتك 85 * 6 * 35.32 = 18013 قدم مكعب لو ضربت القيمه دى فى عدد مرات تغير الهواء فى الساعه اللى احنا قلننا انها 60 و بعدين تقسم تانى على 60 عشان تحولها للدقيقه يبقى انت مطلوب لغرفتك مروحه سعتها 18013 cfm
الاخوه الافاضل اللى قالوا حجم الغرفه ملوش علاقه بالتهويه "على اساس ايه ؟" احنا بنتكلم على تهويه مش انتقال حراره يعنى تغير هواء و اشرى بيحسب معدلات التدوير بناءا على الحجم
و نفس الموضوع ممكن تلاقوه فى الكوك بوك هتلاقوا نفس طريقه الحساب
لو انا غلطان حد يوضح لى (انا مش بهاجم و الله انا بسال اللى قالوا الحجم ملوش دعوه بسالهم ليه بقى)


----------



## أبوشهدومحمد (23 مايو 2009)

ربنا يبارك فيكم وان كنت معاك فى ان هذه الاجهزه لازم تكون خارج المبنى ياجماعه علشان امن وسلامه المبنى وسهوله الصيانه وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## ابو بيدو (23 مايو 2009)

zanitty قال:


> باخد المعطيات فى الاعلى انت حجم غرفتك 85 * 6 * 35.32 = 18013 قدم مكعب لو ضربت القيمه دى فى عدد مرات تغير الهواء فى الساعه اللى احنا قلننا انها 60 و بعدين تقسم تانى على 60 عشان تحولها للدقيقه يبقى انت مطلوب لغرفتك مروحه سعتها 18013 cfm
> الاخوه الافاضل اللى قالوا حجم الغرفه ملوش علاقه بالتهويه "على اساس ايه ؟" احنا بنتكلم على تهويه مش انتقال حراره يعنى تغير هواء و اشرى بيحسب معدلات التدوير بناءا على الحجم
> و نفس الموضوع ممكن تلاقوه فى الكوك بوك هتلاقوا نفس طريقه الحساب
> لو انا غلطان حد يوضح لى (انا مش بهاجم و الله انا بسال اللى قالوا الحجم ملوش دعوه بسالهم ليه بقى)



يا باشا يا حبيب قلبى عايز اقولك حاجة
احنا عندنا مولد جاى من الشركة حجه(يعنى بتاعته) وفيه مروحة تبريد للرادييتير بتاعه
لما المولد بيشتغل بيحصل حاجتين هما:
اولا:المروحة دى بتشتغل (لان الماكينة اشتغلت) و بتسحب كمية هواء من الغرفة 
ثانيا: الماكينة(عشان تشتغل) بتسحب كمية هواء لزوم عملية الاحتراق بردو من الغرفة 
كمية الهواء المسحوبة من الغرفة دى والتى تسبب قلة الاكسجين على كلام السائل
ممكن احسبها كما فى الحسابات المرفقة من احد الاخوة(ناس871) او باخذها من البيانات الفنية الموجودة بكتالوج المولد
وهى عبارة عن مجموع كمية الهواء فى اولا + ثانيا
المطلوب منى اعمل فتحة بجدران الغرفة مساحتها تكفى لمرور كمية الهواء المحسوبة دى
ثم بمعلومية كمية الهواء المحسوبة دى اختار اللوفر المناسب لتركيبه على هذه الفتحة الجدارية
تماما كما حسبها الاخ (ناس871 ) بالحسابات المرفقة فى مشاركته
*يعنى هو سيستم باخذ منه(مثلا) 20000 سى اف ام وباعطيه 20000 سى اف ام لذلك حجم الغرفة غير مؤثر معى فى الحسابات
ارجو ان اكون قد وفقت 
باقولك ايه يا زانيتى يا خويا
والله انا باحبك فى الله *


----------



## zanitty (23 مايو 2009)

ابو بيدو قال:


> يا باشا يا حبيب قلبى عايز اقولك حاجة
> احنا عندنا مولد جاى من الشركة حجه(يعنى بتاعته) وفيه مروحة تبريد للرادييتير بتاعه
> لما المولد بيشتغل بيحصل حاجتين هما:
> اولا:المروحة دى بتشتغل (لان الماكينة اشتغلت) و بتسحب كمية هواء من الغرفة
> ...


 خلاص مقدرش انطق
احبك الذى احببتنى له


----------



## Eng.Mohd-Saleh (24 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ومشكور كتير والله


----------



## ahmed_moussa2008 (25 مايو 2009)

اشكركم يا سادة بس انا نقلت المولد خارج الغرفة خالص وريحت دماغى مش كده اريح
وشكرا جدااااااااااااااااا


----------



## zanitty (25 مايو 2009)

ahmed_moussa2008 قال:


> اشكركم يا سادة بس انا نقلت المولد خارج الغرفة خالص وريحت دماغى مش كده اريح
> وشكرا جدااااااااااااااااا


احلى نهايه 
بجد نهايه سعيده لفيلم فشل فيه البطل من انتزاع حبيبته من براثن الموت بعد ان اشتد عليها السعال نتيجه ادمان النسكافيه ع الريق
بجد انا ضحكت اوى اوى اوى لما قريت الحل ده
مع انه حل سهل اوى اوى اوى
برافو عليك و الله


----------



## afou2d (25 مايو 2009)

ياله ياعم مثال حقيقى لتهويه المولد لمحطه رفع مياه فى مصر عشان متزعلشى ​ 

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ Pumping Station​ 
Ventilation Calculation​ 



1- Generator room​ 

heat dissipated in generator room = 260 kw​ 
heat = density*Q*Cp*^T​ 
Density = 1.2 kg/m3, ^T=10oC, Cp = 1.005 kj/kg​ 
_Qf = 20.54 m3/s = 77611 m3/hr _​ 




SAND TRAB AREA​ 


Air flow-radiator (40oC ambient) = 18 m3/s = 38140 m3/hr​ 
Q rad = 38140 m3/hr​ 
Q sand = Q rad + Q f​ 
A sand = Q sand/3 m/s (from 3 to 5 m/s )​ 
A sand = 10.72 m2​ 



ملحوظه مهمه ال( heat dissipated و Air flow-radiator) من الكتالوج


----------



## ابو بيدو (26 مايو 2009)

ahmed_moussa2008 قال:


> اشكركم يا سادة بس انا نقلت المولد خارج الغرفة خالص وريحت دماغى مش كده اريح
> وشكرا جدااااااااااااااااا



لا طبعا مش اريح :70::70::70::70:
ممكن اقولك ان الحسنة الوحيدة اللى انت عملتها انك اديت الفرصة لبعض الناس يعرفوا كيفية تهوية غرفة المولد 

وبالنسبة لموضوع انك ريحت دماغك
فانت واهم
انت فتحت باب لمشاكل ترك المولد معرض للعوامل الجوية!!! :3:
يعنى لو فيه استشارى كفاءة ها يستلم منك الشغل ده
اراهن انه سيرفضه


----------



## ahmed_moussa2008 (26 مايو 2009)

ايوة طبعا مسئلة النقاش في تهوية الغرفة كان مفيد جدا لكن انا بتكلم عامة ان المشكلة لازم تتحل وخصوصا ان المولد بيشتغل اكتر من 10 ساعات فاليوم.
وعلى فكرة الاستشاري هو اللى طلب الموضوع ده وطلب عمل مظلة منخفضة وعمل حماية لجميع الكابلات والوصلات الكهربية بفلكسبل حراري .
وشكرا على مساعدة الجميع ونلتقى فمشكلة تانية​


----------



## zanitty (26 مايو 2009)

ahmed_moussa2008 قال:


> ايوة طبعا مسئلة النقاش في تهوية الغرفة كان مفيد جدا لكن انا بتكلم عامة ان المشكلة لازم تتحل وخصوصا ان المولد بيشتغل اكتر من 10 ساعات فاليوم.
> 
> وعلى فكرة الاستشاري هو اللى طلب الموضوع ده وطلب عمل مظلة منخفضة وعمل حماية لجميع الكابلات والوصلات الكهربية بفلكسبل حراري .
> 
> وشكرا على مساعدة الجميع ونلتقى فمشكلة تانية​


 يعنى لو مفيش مشاكل مش هنشوفك ؟


----------



## ahmed_moussa2008 (26 مايو 2009)

zanitty قال:


> يعنى لو مفيش مشاكل مش هنشوفك ؟


يا زانتي شكلك مهندس مقاول قراري وبتاع مشاكل يا سيدى المشكلة اتحلت وخلاص نخش فاللى بعده


----------



## برنس العرب (26 مايو 2009)

الموضوع كتير بسيط 
بتحسب الحمل الحراري للغرفة وبتاخد بعين الاعتبار وجود المولدين طبعاً ومن خلال الحمل الحراي فينك تعرف تدفق الهواء اللازم للغرفة طبعاً هاد بعد ما تفرض درجة حرارة الغرفة حسب ما هو مطلوب منك وبعد ما تعرف تدفق الهواء المطلوب بتحسب مقطع الدكت وبعد ما يطلع معك مقطع الدكت بتحدد مسارو وعلى أساس تدفق الهواء المحسوب مسبقاً بتختار التوربين المناسب وفينك تستعين بمكيف مشان تلطيف الجوا عند درجات الحرارة العالية


----------



## zanitty (26 مايو 2009)

ahmed_moussa2008 قال:


> يا زانتي شكلك مهندس مقاول قراري وبتاع مشاكل يا سيدى المشكلة اتحلت وخلاص نخش فاللى بعده


الحمد لله ربنا تاب علينا م المقاولات الله لا يعيدها ايام يا شيخ
و لله الحمد كمان مش قرارى
بس ممكن اكون بتاع مشاكل فعلا
اى خدمه تعالى كل يوم
شوف لنا مشكله جديده بقى عشان نشوف الرجاله الحلوه دى تانى


----------



## emhdisam (27 مايو 2009)

1 - ياخي اولا قولا واحدا اذا بتركب جهاز تكييف فهو غير وارد ابدا .
2- بالنسبة للتهوية المولد بيدخل حاجتوا من الهوا بس لازم تطرد هي الكمية ثم ان المولد ينشر حرارة للجو اذا الغرفة لازمها تهوية في طريقتين لحسابها اما من الحرارة المنتشرة من المولد و منفرض درجة حرارة للغرفة و اللي هية اكبر درجة حرارة بتحملها المحرك و درجة حرارة الخاجية - او من كتب التصميم بتعطيك كمية الهواء الازمة لكل كيلو وات من المولد هي الكمية لازم انت تدخلها علغرفة بغض النظر عن مروحة المحرك و لازم تخرج هية الكمية اضافة لاخراج كمية الهواء اللي دخلتها مروحة المولد بتمنى انو تكون اجابة واضحة و لاتنسى انك تطرد اكتر من كمية الواء الداخلة لانو غرفة الالات لازم تكون سلبية الضغط ارجو اذا في ملاحظة اعلامي و شكرا لك شباب العرب المهندسيين الميكانيكيين


----------



## محمد السيد جنيدى (4 أبريل 2010)

اخى العزيز الحل موجود عندك انت قلت فتح الأبواب يبقى اعمل فتحات كبيرة فى هذه الأبواب وركب عليها door lovers وبعدين ركب مروحتين شفط من الغرفة فى الناحية المقابلة للأبواب لمرور الهواء الى جسم المولد ليتم تغيير الهواء عبره و بالتوفيق


----------



## aati badri (4 أبريل 2010)

أذكر أن المهندس صبري سعيد 
متعه الله بالصحة والعافية 
في أحد مواضيعه تطرق للموضوع 
وكمان افاد أن لديه كتيب من شركة الزاهد أو كاتربلر (نسيت )
نرجو منه التكرم برفعه


----------



## abo_anas2006 (9 مايو 2010)

مشكور اخواني الأعزاء 

وجمعنا الله واياكم في الجنة


----------



## alaa elzayat (31 مايو 2010)

سلام عليكم والله zanitty موتني من الضحك والله ليكم وحشه يا جماعه بقالي يجي سنه مدخلتش المنتدي بس انشاءالله بداوم يوميا


----------



## ahmed_moussa2008 (31 مايو 2010)

فعلا واضح انك بقالك سنة مبتدخلش يا باشا ده المولد اتحرق وجبنا غيره وانت لسة بترد عالموضوع هههههههههههه


----------



## engtekno (31 مايو 2010)

*generator room*

http://rapidshare.com/files/3936117...com/files/393611794/generator_room.rar.htmlml


----------



## omar_beyaty (2 يونيو 2010)

ahmed_moussa2008 قال:


> السلام عليكم يا حضرات المهندسين المحترمين
> انا اتطلب منى اعمل تهوية لغرفة راككب جواها مولد ديزل طوارئ
> الغرفة مساحتها 85 متر 2 والمولد الطرد بتاع الردياتير داخل الغرفة
> حاولت اقنعهم ان المولد لازم يكون في الهواء الطلق لكن الظروف المحيطة غير مناسبة
> ...



بما انه انت عندك مروحة المولد بتضخ الهواء من الخارج ......يجب ان تضع مروحة تهوية ذو قدرة كبيرة نسبيا تسحب الهواء من الداخل الى الخارج...افضل مكان هو السقف فوق المولد مباشرة.......اي تعمل duct في السقف...وفي نهاية الدكت من الخارج يتم تثبيت المروحة.......

ولنتائج افضل ...يمكنك نصب مروحة اخرى في الحائط المقابل لراس التوليد ....تسحب الهواء من الخارج الى الداخل ...اي انه سوف يكون عندك مروحيتين جانبيتين الاولى هي مروحة الرادياتر والاخري المقابله لها على الحائط المقابل......الاثنين يسحبان الهواء من الخارج الى الداخل لتهوية الـDGset والمروحة الثالثة في السقف تسحب الهواء الحار من القاعة...

المهم ان تختار انت ايهما قابل للتنفيذ عندك.....ولكن اهم شي تنفذ مروحة السقف.....ولايهم ان نفذت المروحة الجانبية ام لا....فمروحة الردياتور كافية

مع الشكر


----------



## omar_beyaty (2 يونيو 2010)

ahmed_moussa2008 قال:


> اشكركم يا سادة بس انا نقلت المولد خارج الغرفة خالص وريحت دماغى مش كده اريح
> وشكرا جدااااااااااااااااا



ولماذا تعرض المولد للظروف الجوية واشعة الشمس...وتحرمها من الظل الوارف في الغرفة؟؟؟؟

يمكن بمروحة او مروحتين فقط تحل مشكلة تهوية الغرفة.....ماذا ستعمل بالاتربة الجوية التي ستصيب المولد؟


----------



## م.ميكانيك ku (21 يوليو 2010)

انا عندي مشكله وابي تساعدوني بحل المشكله انا عندي مولدات احجام كبيره 1800 ك ف ا 
والطقس حار جدا تصل درجه حراره الجو الي 55 وعند تحميل المولد تصل درجه حرارته الي 85 ويفصل المولد ودي اسمع اقتراحاتكم وشكرا


----------



## basharsas (2 يناير 2011)

nass871 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الحمد لله تم رفع الملف وهو يحتوي حسابات التهويه التاليه
> generator room
> lt ht rooms
> ...


 

لك جزيل الشكر على هذه البرامج الرائعة


----------

